# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet te japi doreheqjen Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise?

## Albo

Nje skandal i madh ka dale ne drite ne javet e fundit, ku ne Banken e Shqiperise, ne thesarin e saj, mungojne disa miliona dollare, te cilat rezultojne te vjedhura. Per kete skandal mund te informoheni ne temen e hapur per kete qellim ne forum me poshte. Prokuroria po heton dhe fakte te reja po dalin ne drite:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...3-milionë-lekë

E hapem kete sondazh duke ju drejtuar ju disa pyetje, per te pare reagimin tuaj ndaj kesaj ceshtje:

*- A duhet te japi doreheqjen Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise, si drejtuesi i ketij institucioni?
- A mendoni se vjedhja ishte ordinere apo e orkestruar nga vete drejtuesit e Bankes?
- Ke beni ju me faj per kete vjedhje te thesarit te shtetit?
- A keni besim se prokuroria do te zbardhi kete skandal te plote?
- A keni besim ne sistemin bankar shqiptar dhe a mendoni se depozitat  tuaja ne banka jane te sigurta?*


Si ne cdo sondazh tjeter, vota dhe mendimi jane personale. Hidhni voten dhe jepni mendimin tuaj ne vazhdim ne lidhje me pyetjet e mesiperme, pa qene nevoja qe te komentoni e replikoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.

Albo

----------



----------


## Vinjol

normalisht   I  bie  qe  te   pezullohet   dhe te  denohet 
por  se cfare do  te behet   e  kane  te tjeret  ne dore

----------


## Wordless

Po çfarë dorheqje mor aman ?! Guvernatori Berishjan duhet të hajë nja 15 vjet burg të mira e bashkë me të edhe Sali Koburja  e Lulzim Kalbëzimi

----------

user010 (16-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> Po çfarë dorheqje mor aman ?! Guvernatori Berishjan duhet të hajë nja 15 vjet burg të mira e bashkë me të edhe Sali Koburja  e Lulzim Kalbëzimi


Fullani nuk eshte i Berishes. E vetmja gje qe mund te thuhet eshte se i ka qe te dyja palet ne dore...

----------


## Qyfyre

Duhet te jape qoreheqjen se pari nga turpi qe u zbulua ne banken e tij. Pastaj duhet hetuar per te pare nese ka ndikuar direkt a indirekt ne vjedhjen e bankes dhe te denohet nese eshte fajtor.

----------


## JuliusB

As qe vihet ne diskutim. Edhe nqs nuk ka dore ai ne vjedhje, duhet sesben te japi dorheqjen sepse banka ishte nen drejtimin e tij kur u be vjedhja dhe per me keq vjedhja kishte filluar ketu e 4 vite me pare.
Habitem si nuk eshte larguar akoma.
Habitem edhe se si nuk e kane hequr nga ai post, meqe ai vet dorheqjen spo e jep.
Ama cme ben me shume pershtypje eshte se si te gjitha palet 'heshtin'.

----------


## Elian70

hiq priftin se do veme hoxhen...

p.s. nje gje s'kuptova une injoranti akoma...kur jemi me borxhe cfare ka vjedhur ky qe ta heqim????!!!! pastaj ku vajten parate qe jane "vjedhur"?

----------


## Polumbari

Guvernatori duhet ta kishte dhene doreheqjen qysh ne publikimin e ketij lajmi. Kjo eshte ajo qe bejne drejtuesit e institucioneve ne vendet e perparuara, kjo eshte ajo qe duhet te bejne drejtuesit tane, kjo eshte ajo qe duam ne shqiptaret. Zyrtare te larte ne bote kane dhene doreheqjen per arsye qe per ne shqiptaret mund te duken qesharake, nderkohe qe per nje rast kaq te bujshem heshtje e gjithanshme. 

Duket se lepuri fle ne dy kahet politike, ndaj padronet e tyre deklarohen me kaq delikatese per rastin ne fjale ! Po me vjen keq qe sensibilizimi qytetar eshte jo aq i madh sa ai ne rastin e lendeve kimike. Politika nuk po ben gje, ne duhet ta detyrojme guvernatorin te dorehiqet me reagim qytetar, duke rregjistruar ne kete menyre rastin e dyte ne Shqiperi pas atij te lendeve kimike ku zeri i qytetarit can edhe gurin kur bashkohet. 

Polumbari

----------

Qyfyre (08-08-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

Ka  mbaruar  procesi i  votimit  per drejtorin e  BKSH  
Ardian FUllani 

deh rezutatet  jane 

1  votues  ishte   pro  qe  ai te  hiqesh  nga  Posti  qe  ai  ka   dhe  te    perballej  me  akuzat  e  ngritara  drejt ti!!
6  te tjere   ishin  kunder   perballjeve te tij  me keto  akuza 


e  keni  idene  o popull  se cfare shteti  te   korruptuar  qe kemi 

e  gjithcka  bie  mbi kurrizin tone

----------


## par

"Analiza me e mire se si po shkojne hetimet e vjedhjes se thesarit"
Top Channel dekonspiron marrëveshjen e fshehtë Rama-Llalla për të mbrojtur Fullanin

 Analiza ime e djeshme me titull “Marrëveshja e Kryeministrit Rama me Prokurorin e Përgjithshëm Llalla për mbrojtjen e Fullanit” duket qartë se i ka prekur shumë disa njerëz, të cilët nuk janë mësuar që t’ u zbulohen manovrat e tyre të ndërlikuara, për të cilat e quajnë veten si shumë të mençur. Këtë e them se sot në edicionin e lajmeve të Televizionit proqeveritar Top Channel pati një editorial me titull “Vjedhja e Bankës së Shqipërisë, Policia jashtë hetimit: Prokuroria centralizon të gjitha hetimet e superdosjes”.
Ky editorial televiziv ishte produkt i një mendjeje të sofistikuar juridike dhe në njëfarë mënyre ishte përgjigje e tërthortë për atë që kam thënë unë në shënimin e djeshëm. Unë dje kam thënë: 
 1)“Se përse Policia e Shtetit mbeti që në fillim jashtë loje në këtë çështje, kjo gjë nuk thuhet as nga Qeveria, as nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme, e cila sipas rregullit që ka vënë Kryeministri, nxjerr komunikatat ditore dhe javore në emër të Policisë së Shtetit.”
2)“Rama i ka premtuar Fullanit mbrojtje, nëse ndjek udhëzimet e tij, dhe i ka kërkuar së pari që çështjen të mos ia adresojë Policisë së Shtetit, por Prokurorisë. Arsyeja se përse Rama e kërkoi këtë gjë ishte që çështja të kalonte drejtpërdrejt te Prokuroria, duke u shmangur Policia, në mënyrë që Qeveria të distancohej sa më tepër nga përgjegjësia për zbulimin e ngjarjes dhe ndëshkimin e përgjegjësve të saj. Këtë e them se Policia e Shtetit është në varësi të drejtpërdrejtë të Qeverisë.” 
Në editorialin e Top Channel u jepet përgjigje e tërthorta këtyre gjërave që kam thënë unë:
“Që nga dita e parë, deri tani, çdo gjë është përqendruar në duart e Prokurorisë. Grupi i prokurorëve për hetimin e çështjes së Bankës së Shqipërisë nuk i ka deleguar Policisë së Shtetit shqiptar asnjë veprim për të kryer, duke e bërë tërësisht këtë hetim të vetin, e duke mos e përfshirë atë në hetim. Në praktikën e konsoliduar prej vitesh të çështjeve të tilla, prokuroria urdhëron hetime në bazë të ligjeve në fuqi, ndërsa një pjesë të hetimeve dhe veprimeve i kryen Policia e Shtetit. Por, këtë radhë, organi hetimor nuk ka dashur të ndjekë procedurën standard. Ajo ka vendosur t’i marrë përsipër vetë të gjitha veprimet e hetimit, provat, marrjet në pyetje dhe vendimet për arrestim, duke mbyllur çdo veprim vetë dhe duke i lënë policisë vetëm ekzekutimin e urdhër-arresteve për llogari të prokurorit të çështjes.”
Ai që ka shkruar editorialin e Top Channel me këtë kërkon që t’ i thotë publikut se, meqënëse Policia e Shtetit është jashtë hetimeve të kësaj çështjeje, atëherë nuk ka përgjegjësi as ajo, as Qeveria, e cila kontrollon Policinë e Shtetit, për rezultatet e hetimeve. Publiku nxitet të arrijë në përfundimin se, meqënëse hetimet për këtë çështje i ka monopolizuar Prokuroria, e cila ka në krye Prokurorin e Përgjithshëm të emëruar nga Sali Berisha, atëherë të gjitha hetimet për këtë çështje janë nën kontrollin e Sali Berishës. Unë dhe gjithkush e shohim se Sali Berisha e ka marrë në mbrojtje publikisht Fullanin, por kjo nuk do të thotë se fati i Fullanit sot është në dorë të Sali Berishës. Nëse Policia e Shtetit do të ndihej e anashkaluar në çështjen e hetimeve për vjedhjen e Thesarit të bankës qendrore, atëherë përse nuk e ka bërë publik vetë Policia e Shtetit dhe Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme shqetësimin e tyre? Madje vetë Kryeministri Rama? Tjetër herë Policia e Shtetit dhe Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme, nuk i kanë kursyer ankesat publike ndaj Prokurorisë. Përse Policia e Shtetit dhe Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme nuk kanë bërë madje as transparencë as për veprimet e tyre rutinore në këtë çështje, të cilat rëndom pasqyrohen në buletinët e tyre javorë, mujorë dhe ditorë? Merret vesh, këtu ka diçka tjetër.
 Nëse do të shikoni faqen zyrtare elektronike të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme dhe të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Policisë së Shtetit, do të vini re dy detaje shumë interesante që kanë të bëjnë me vjedhjen në Thesarin e Bankës së Shqipërisë. Që prej datës 13 korrik 2014 në faqen online të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme mungon Buletini Javor i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, ku pasqyrohet veprimtaria e Ministrisë si dhe e Policisë, ndër të tjera edhe ndalimet, arrestimet, ngjarjet kriminale etj. Ndonëse jemi në 7 gusht, Buletini i fundit që është paraqitur është ai që mbulon datat 7-13 korrik 2014. Pra mungon buletini i datave 14-21 korrik 2014. Një vonesë e tillë nuk ka ndodhur kurrë deri më sot, që nga dita që Saimir Tahiri është bërë ministër. Gjithashtu, në faqen zyrtare elektronike të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme mungon buletini mujor i muajit korrik. Arsyeja? Qeveria dhe Policia e Shtetit kërkojnë të fshehin faktet që kanë të bëjnë me vjedhjen në Bankën e Shqipërisë, Qeveria kërkon të fshehë fakte që kanë të bëjnë me të arrestuarin e parë për këtë çështje, Ardian Bitraj. Kur është ndaluar nga Policia, Ardian Bitraj? A ka ndodhur kjo gjë pas paraqitjes së tij vullnetare në Polici, për të pohuar krimin, apo pas një urdhër-arresti të lëshuar nga Prokuroria e Tiranës, pas kallzimit penal të bërë nga Banka e Shqipërisë? Dhe nëse ndalimi i tij ka ndodhur pas kallzimit penal dhe urdhër-arrestit të Prokurorisë, kur pikërisht ka ndodhur ndalimi i Bitrajt? Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme, qartësisht kërkon t’ i fshehë këto fakte. 
 Edhe Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit është kujdesur që t’ i mbajë të fshehta këto detaje ndaj publikut. Në faqen zyrtare elektronike të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Policisë së Shtetit, në ndarjen “Informacione për shtyp” ku ndër të tjera është rubrika e përditshme “Mbi ngjarjet, ndalimet, arrestimet dhe procedimet e 24 orëve të fundit” mungojnë plotësisht të dhënat për datat 20, 21, 22, 23 korrik 2014. Kuptohet se kjo është bërë me qëllimin e qartë për të mos bërë me dije për publikun faktet për veprimet policore ndaj Bitrajt.
 Ardian Bitraj është paraqitur në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës ditën e dielë, në datën 20 korrik, ku ka pohuar vjedhjen dhe ka bërë një deklaratë në të cilën ka thënë se vihej në shërbim të Drejtësisë për të dhënë prova për një vjedhje shumë më të madhe, duke bërë me këtë hapin e parë për të kërkuar kështu statusin e të penduarit. Arsyeja se përse Ardian Bitraj e bëri këtë gjë ishte se ai pati frikë se mos e vrisnin ata të cilët i trembeshin dëshmisë së tij, pra Fullani dhe njerëzit e tij. Por ajo që Bitraj nuk e dinte ishte se tashmë ishte arritur një marrëveshje e fshehtë mes Guvernatorit Fullani dhe njeriut që kontrollonte Policinë e Shtetit ku ishte paraqitur Bitraj, pra Kryeministrit Rama. Në këtë marrëveshje të fshehtë të arritur që në mbrëmjen e 18 korrikut, ditën kur ishte zbuluar vjedhja në Thesarin e bankës qendrore, u ra dakord që për të shpëtuar Fullanin, Policia e Shtetit nuk do të vepronte ndaj Bitrajt, dhe çështja penale do të vihej në lëvizje pas kallzimit të Fullanit në Prokurori. 
 Pikërisht ditën që Bitraj u paraqit në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës, në 20 korrik, u bë takimi i fshehtë i Kryeministrit Rama me Guvernatorin Fullani, ku Rama ia bëri të qartë Fullanit se ky mund t’ i shpëtonte burgut vetëm duke i paguar 50 milionë euro atij, Edi Ramës. Ndryshe Policia do t’ ia dërgonte Prokurorisë materialet për Bitrajn, duke sugjeruar që këtij t’ i jepej statusi i të penduarit që kërkon t’ i tregojë Drejtësisë një vjedhje të madhe në bankën qendrore ku ai është vetëm hallka e fundit. Pas kësaj, Prokuroria nuk do të guxonte të mos lëshonte urdhër arresti për Fullanin. Pas kësaj Fullanin e përfshiu paniku dhe pranoi të gjitha kërkesat që i bëri Edi Rama.
 Policia e Shtetit, ndryshe nga ç’ thotë Top Channel, ka qenë shumë aktive vetëm në një moment të çështjes, kur nuk lejoi në mënyrë të kundërligjshme që Bitraj të takohej me avokatët e tij gjatë kohës që gjendej në mjedistet e paraburgimit. Avokatët u ankuan zyrtarisht për këtë veprim të kundërligjshëm të Policisë së Shtetit. Gjatë kohës që Bitraj u mbajt në izolim të kundërligjshëm, deri edhe nga avokatët e tij, atij iu bë presion që të mos kërkonte statusin e të penduarit, duke akuzuar kupolën e bankës qendrore, se këtë do ta paguante me jetë, por të merrte fajin përsipër, duke iu premtuar me këtë rast mbështetje. Prokurori Ramadan Troci nuk mund të ketë dhënë një urdhër të kundërligjshëm që Bitrajt t’ i ndalohej komunikimi me avokatët, dhe nëse ai ka qenë aq i marrë sa ta bënte këtë, asnjë oficer policie nuk do të zbatonte një urdhër të tillë të kundërligjshëm.
 Nuk ka dyshim se Prokuroria e Përgjithshme do të ishte e lumtur që ta ndante sa më tepër që të ishte e mundur me Policinë e Shtetit barrën e hetimeve dhe të përgjegjësisë të një çështjeje kaq delikate, si kjo e vjedhjes në Thesarin e bankës qendrore. Aq më tepër kur shihet qartë se Qeveria e cila kontrollon Policinë e Shtetit nuk ka dëshirë që të ndëshkohet Fullani. Pra, normalisht Prokuroria e Përgjithshme nuk kishte arsye pse të shmangte ndarjen me Policinë e Shtetit të përgjegjësisë së hetimeve për të cilën flet Top Channel në editorialin e tij kur thotë: “Pavarësisht se një zgjedhje e tillë e prokurorëve nuk cënon as bashkëpunimin mes dy organeve, përjashtimi i policisë dhe centralizimi në vetëm një institucion, Prokurorinë, dhe në vetëm një dorë të ngushtë prokurorësh, i një çështjeje kaq të madhe, ngre disa pikëpyetje. Specialistët mendojne se policia duhej të përfshihej në veprimet proceduriale, për aq sa i takon me ligj, jo vetëm për t’i dhënë një ndihmë më të madhe hetimit dhe për të shkurtuar kohë në kryerjen e këtyre veprimeve, por edhe për të garantuar transparencën e rezultateve, që do të prodhonte në fund hetimi. Aq më tepër kur ngjarja ka shkaktuar jo vetëm një reagim të fortë të opinionit publik, por edhe një shkallë skepticizmi, se do t’i shkohet deri në fund kësaj çështjeje për të zbuluar dhe ndëshkuar të gjithë përgjegjësit.”
A thua vërtet Adriatik Llalla nuk e kupton rrezikun që vjen nga marrja përsipër e gjithë përgjegjësisë për këtë cështje, nga ana e Prokurorisë? Nëse kjo gjë do të ishte bërë kundër dëshirës së Policisë së Shtetit dhe Qeverisë, atëherë ky do të ishte një shkak që Qeveria të njoftonte se Prokurori i Përgjithshëm do të thirrej në interpelancë në Kuvend, për të dhënë shpjegime. Nuk ka pengesa ligjore për t’ u bërë kjo gjë, pavarësisht se cështja është në hetim. Se Prokurori i Përgjithshëm do të pyetej jo për detajet e cështjes penale por për marrëdhëniet ndërinstitucionale. Top Channel nuk i dha përgjigje pyetjes se përse Prokuroria e Përgjithshme kërkon ta marrë vetë përsipër të gjithë përgjegjësinë për këtë çështje. Aq më tepër kur të dy institucionet, si Prokuroria e Përgjithshme, ashtu dhe Policia e Shtetit bashkohen në dëshirën për të mbrojtur Fullanin? 
 Në të vërtetë Policia e Shtetit qëndron jashtë hetimeve për vjedhjen e bankës qendrore, jo se ky është vullneti i Adriatik Llallës, por se e tillë është marrëveshja e fshehtë mes Kryeministrit Rama dhe Kryeprokurorit Llalla. Mbajtja jashtë hetimeve e Policisë së Shtetit nga ana e Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme është një kortezi e Adriatik Llallës për Edi Ramën. Kjo gjë kuptohet edhe nga fakti se në editorialin e sotëm të Top Channel pilula e hidhur për Prokurorinë ëmbëlsohej me sheqer, kur thuhej se: “Pavarësisht se kjo procedurë shihet si një anashkalim i policisë në këtë çështje, kjo mënyrë e zgjedhur nga Prokuroria nuk shkel asnjë ligj në fuqi, por është thjesht një zgjedhje e dytë e veprimeve proceduriale të kryera në hetime të tjera.” 
Kështu, në editorialin e Top Channel Kryeprokurori Llalla shfajësohet juridikisht dhe ngarkohet vetëm me përgjegjësi morale. Editoriali i Top Channel nuk merret aspak me veprimet që duhet të kishte bërë Policia e Shtetit në këtë çështje, pavarësisht Prokurorisë. Kështu, Policia e Shtetit mund të kërkonte të saktësonte momentin e saktë se kur drejtuesit e Bankës së Shqipërisë kanë zbuluar se është vënë dorë në mënyrë të kundërligjshme në Thesarin e bankës qendrore, dhe të kërkojnë të dinë se përse në këtë moment nuk është bërë denoncimi në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës. Prekja abuzuese e Thesarit, pavarësisht shumës që është marrë, përbën një krim dhe drejtuesit e Bankës së Shqipërisë kishin detyrim ta denonconin krimin në Policinë e Shtetit në momentin që erdhën në dijeni për kryerjen e tij, jo të humbnin kohë të çmuar gjatë së cilës mund të ishin bërë veprime paraprake të rëndësishme policore, duke pritur ditën e hënë (21 korrik) që të bëhej një kallzim në Prokurorinë e Tiranës. Do të mjaftonte vetëm ky fakt që Fullani të arrestohej për moskallzim krimi dhe shpërdorim detyre, pasiqë ai kishte detyrim që ta bënte këtë gjë. 
 Por arsyeja kryesore që Policia e Shtetit ka mbetur me dëshirën e vet jashtë kësaj çështjeje është se nuk ka dashur që të ngarkohej me detyrën kryesore që duhet të kryenin në këtë rast ekspertët e saj, nën mbikqyrjen e prokurorëve, dhe që është kontrolli fizik i arkave me kartmonedha në Thesarin e Bankës së Shqipërisë. Duke u qëndruar Policia e Shtetit, larg arkave të parave në Thesar, me këtë u qëndron larg edhe Qeveria e cila e ka nën kontroll Policinë e Shtetit. Me këtë Qeveria mendon se nuk mban përgjegjësi nëse nesër del se shuma e parave të vjedhura në Thesar është shumëfish më e madhe se sa ka dalë nga auditi i Bankës së Shqipërisë. Edhe Prokuroria iu rri larg arkave me kartmonedha sikur të jenë të minuara dhe mjaftohet duke marrë të mirëqenë shifrën që ka nxjerrë vetë auditi i bankës qendrore sa i përket shumës së parave që është vjedhur në Thesar. Kjo do të thotë se nëse nesër do të zbulohet se në Thesarin e bankës qendrore mungon shumëfishi i shumës që është bërë e ditur, nuk do të habitet askush në Shqipëri vec Ardian Fullanit, Edi Ramës, Adriatik Llallës, Saimir Tahirit dhe Artan Didit, pa harruar natyrisht Sali Berishën dhe Lulzim Bashën./Kastriot Myftaraj


Si puna e liqenit artificial para 10 vitesh qe ju happen dyert per te marr fonde, por qe ngelen me gisht ne goje, por tani parat e taksave tona do paguajne haracin e simbiozes sorra

----------


## Pinxhuku

jo nuk mendoj se duhet ta japi... 
sepse deri ne prove te kundert nuk eshte fajtor per gje...

se po te qe aper ashtu cdo here qe nj grup budallenjsh dalin ne proteste duhet te japi dorheqejn nje njeri?

pastaj pse nuk e dha doreheqjen Edvin Rama qe donte te na helmonte me arme kimike???????????????

----------



----------


## melisa b

Nuk ka pse te jepet doreheqja pa dhene gjykimin drejtesia. Atehere,nuk eshte guvernatori ai qe ka lidhje te drejtperdrejte me thesarin. Kjo eshte nje ceshtje delikate qe nuk mund te perfundoje e as te zgjidhet me largimin e Fullanit.

----------

Pinxhuku (13-08-2014)

----------


## Albo

Nese une do te isha Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise, qe diten qe skandali u be publik ne media pasi u be nje deponim ne prokurori, do te dilja para shqiptareve e mediave ne nje konference per shtyp, e do te thosha tre gjera:

1. Dua t'i siguroj shqiptaret qe parate tuaja jane te sigurta ne banka.

2. Dua t'iu siguroj qe do t'i shkojme deri ne fund hetimeve per te zbuluar vjedhjen e vene para pergjegjesise fajtoret ne bashkepunim me Prokurorine.

3. Duke qene se une jam drejtuesi i ketij institucioni, edhe pse nuk jam personalisht i implikuar ne kete skandal, une do te jap doreheqjen nga ky post sapo pasardhesi im te jete gati te marri detyren. Une mbaj pergjegjesite morale e profesionale si drejtues i ketij institucioni.

Doreheqja nuk behet vetem kur dikush eshte i zene ne faj, doreheqja behet edhe kur personi ne fjale eshte drejtuesi i institucionit. Gjithe gabimet e vartesve te tij, jane pergjegjesi e kreut te institucionit. Eshte pergjegjesia e tij qe te jete ne dijeni te gjithckaje qe ndodh ne banke, dhe mbi te gjitha te siguroje thesarin e bankes. Nese guvernatori nuk e jep doreheqjen, ai vetem sa le dyshime ne implikimin e tij ne kete vjedhje, dhe mungesen totale te profesionalizmit.

Nuk ka skandal me te madh se ky qe mund ti ndodhi nje banke dhe skandali ndodhi kur ne krye te bankes ishte Fullani! Pergjegjesia eshte e tij.

Albo

----------


## gesti_7

Nqs do ishte njeri me integritet dhe profesionist i zoti, normalisht duhet te jepte doreheqjen pasi ajo qe ndodhi ishte pikerishte nga paaftesia menaxhuese e tij dhe e keshillit mbikqyres pasi ky ishte pergjegjes per mbarevajtjen e punes ne banke dhe keshilli mbikqyres per mbikqyrjen e saj.
Duke qene se te dyja keto hallka deshtuan, e gjithe kupola drejtuese e bankes duhet te jepte doreheqjen.
Por jetojme ne Shqiperi dhe kjo ska per te ndodhur ndonjehere nga askush nga "drejtuesit" tane te nderuar.

----------


## ATMAN

minimumi duhet te japi doreheqjen moralisht ai eshte pergjegjes per ate sistem te ngritur nga ai vete i cili tashme ka deshtuar , ne kine keta personazhe denohen me vdekje , ne shqiperi te pakten te pergjigjen penalisht perpara ligjit duke shkuar ne burg ne baze te demit qe ka shkaktuar 

me e bukra eshte se del ai miu i ps erion brace dhe thote se nuk ka hapesira ligjore per ta shkarkuar full hajnin nuk ka vjedh shume  thjesht jane zhdukur 7 miliard leke (per faj te sistemit te ngritur nga ai vete)

----------


## Pinxhuku

> minimumi duhet te japi doreheqjen moralisht ai eshte pergjegjes per ate sistem te ngritur nga ai vete i cili tashme ka deshtuar , ne kine keta personazhe denohen me vdekje , ne shqiperi te pakten te pergjigjen penalisht perpara ligjit duke shkuar ne burg ne baze te demit qe ka shkaktuar 
> 
> me e bukra eshte se del ai miu i ps erion brace dhe thote se nuk ka hapesira ligjore per ta shkarkuar full hajnin nuk ka vjedh shume  thjesht jane zhdukur 7 miliard leke (per faj te sistemit te ngritur nga ai vete)



Nga i nxorre keto perfundime ti mer? Apo je vet prokuror dhe vet gjykates?

Kohet barbare dhe primitive kur gjyqin e benin njerzit qe mbanin sfurqe neper duar si puna juaj ketu me siper fatmiresisht kan perfundu.
Gjyqin dhe deklarimin te fajshem e ben Gjykata mbi bazen e provave te orfuara nga Prokuroria... (jo mediat manipulative!!).

Deri sa te shprehet Gjykata cdo person quhet i pafajshem!!

----------



----------


## DENIS

Persh.
Z. Fullani duhet te jap dorheqjen dhe nqse sesht i implikuar, duhet te bej gjestin moral, te jap dorheqjen per shak se esht treguar i paafte per te parandaluar skandalin e shekullit...

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> Persh.
> Z. Fullani duhet te jap dorheqjen dhe nqse sesht i implikuar, duhet te bej gjestin moral, te jap dorheqjen per shak se esht treguar i paafte per te parandaluar skandalin e shekullit...


Dmth Rames apo Berishes, kur mbytet ndonje njeri ne det, i kerkon/kerkoje doreheqjen ti?, sepse nuk parandaloi dot mbytjen? He?  Apo kur u ekzekutua publikisht Artan Santo? He?

----------



----------


## gesti_7

> Dmth Rames apo Berishes, kur mbytet ndonje njeri ne det, i kerkon/kerkoje doreheqjen ti?, sepse nuk parandaloi dot mbytjen? He?  Apo kur u ekzekutua publikisht Artan Santo? He?


Seriozisht e keni me keto krahasime ju apo e keni thjesht sa per diversion ndaj temes?
Ceshte ky krahasim pa lidhje?
Do te krahasojme; ja bejme nje krahasim te ngjashem.
Nese buxheti i shtetit do ishte mjaftueshem (per mos te thene me teprice) per te marre masa sigurie per mbrojtjen e qytetarve nga mbytja (pasi fullhani dhe aparati i bankes kane buxhet te notojne ne para sic edhe e kane treguar raportet financiare te dorezuara prej tij) dhe do kishte per 3 muajt e beharit minimumi nga nje person te mbytur cdo dite, sigurisht qe do kerkohej doreheqja e kujtdo personi pergjegjes per kete gje duke vajtur deri te kryeministri.
Mos harro qe Fullani kishte nje page mbi 100 mije Dollare ne muaj (per Shqiperi kjo page eshte paga mesatare per mbi 300 persona) vetem per te bere administratorin e mbarevajtjes se bankes, dhe e dyta qe eshte edhe me e rendesishme, vjedhja ka ndodhur per nje hark kohor prej 4 vjetesh !!!! (te pakten zyrtarisht se shifra dhe afati kohor mund edhe te jene me te medha) dhe asnje se ka kuptuar se cpo ndodhte.
Me thuaj pergjegjesia e kujt eshte kjo?

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Jo nuk mendoj se Fullani duet te japi dorheqje, se po tia kerkojme Fullanit qe nuk ka bere asgje te keqe... do te duhej te dorehiqeshim te tere....

----------

